# Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts



## Kirk (May 2, 2003)

Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts 

The wimp who made it through the eliminations on luck alone
will suddenly turn into Bruce Lee when you're up against him.

The referee will always be looking the other way when you
score. 

You will have trouble with the ties on your dobok pants when
members of the opposite sex are in class. 

The day you leave work early to make it to class on time, the
instructor will be sick. 

The instructor will only use you during demonstrations for
joint-locking techniques. 

If you have to use your training in self-defense, your
attacker's father will be a lawyer. 

After a flawless demonstration, you will trip on your way
back to your seat. 

After years of training without a single injury, you will
pull a groin muscle the night before your black belt exam. 

In an otherwise vacant locker room, the only other person
will have the locker right next to yours. 

No matter how many times you take care of it before your
promotion exam, you will invariably have to go to the
bathroom when it's your turn.


----------



## chufeng (May 2, 2003)

> You will have trouble with the ties on your dobok pants when members of the opposite sex are in class.



That isn't always a bad thing
 

Unless you're "peewee herman" 

chufeng


----------



## chufeng (May 2, 2003)

> After a flawless demonstration, you will trip on your way
> back to your seat.



Which just goes to show, there are no flawless performances...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (May 2, 2003)

> No matter how many times you take care of it before your
> promotion exam, you will invariably have to go to the
> bathroom when it's your turn.



It's called the Sympathetic Nervous System.........

Don't ask me why ?????

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (May 2, 2003)

Why do so many of the things on the list always turn out to be fact...  

 :rofl:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Why do so many of the things on the list always turn out to be fact...
> 
> :rofl: *



All good humor contains just a hint of truth.:wink1: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes, 
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## yilisifu (May 17, 2003)

True story.....

Many years ago, I was sitting at ringside preparing for form competition.  Beside me sat my dear friend, John Hutchcroft (Matsumura Shorin-ryu) and Sonny Ono (Goju-ryu).

I was called first.  I presented myself well and about ten seconds into the set, I went on horizontal hold.  End of my competiton.

Ono was next.  After half a dozen movements, he also drew a blank.

Then Hutchcroft...who, after a few seconds, also had an Ahlzeimer's moment.  He returned to sit beside me at ringside and whispered, "I call that 'kata interruptus.'  I like it because you can do it to so many people at the same time."


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2003)

"The referee will always be looking the other way when you score"

LOL.  We tell our students that, when it comes to sparring in competition, the judges are not only blind, but senile, deaf, and stupid as well.  That's why we have to Kiai when we go for a point.....to let the judges know that *we* believe it was a good shot.  Funny thing is, this works a little more often than not.....maybe it's just because we woke 'em up?

I love those Murphy's laws!!  They are sooooo true......

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

I have been known to slap myself loudly on the chest when I have made a stike or even come close to making a strike and the morons...err... I mean judges have awarded me points for it.


----------



## tonbo (May 29, 2003)

LOL, Seig!  I have actually pulled that one off, myself!  I was totally amazed when it *worked*, but, hey.....if the judges wanna give me points, who am I to argue?

I was also told to use red sparring gear, since it shows up better against the black gis......yeah, well.....your opponent having his head snap back or body double over works pretty well, too... 

Peace--


----------



## Seig (May 29, 2003)

I've seen both sides of that issue, a majority of the people I have fought over the years in tournament have worn white gis.  I used to wear silver or white gear, it didn't seem to make much difference either way.  Now all of my gear is black, my students is red.. that way they cannot "accidently borrow" my gear.


----------

